

What are the best examples of products going viral in the enterprise space? - markhall


======
retrodict
You didn't specify a time period, but I assume you meant relatively recently
(otherwise double-entry bookkeeping and joint stock companies might be
candidates):

* LinkedIn for recruiting

* Yammer for in-company communication

~~~
markhall
Great, thanks for the examples. I should have specified recently.

